# getting disconnected a little then and now

## aualin

Hi,

i got a problem with losing connection a little now and then.

It's pretty much in an interval of 5-30 minutes.

And i am getting ip 192.168.0.100 even if i configured the router to give me 192.168.0.102!

I am pretty sure my hardware is not broken...

I didnt get this issue for a week ago when i was running ubuntu... (i switched from ubuntu to gentoo, at the switch this happend to networking)

I got this issue when running opensuse 10.2, and a little with 10.3.

i didnt get this when running gentoo 2006.1 (long ago)

And yes i searched first, i found one but it didn't help me.

$ emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 07 Dec 2007 06:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.1-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ds.thn.htu.se/linux/gentoo http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="sv sv_SE"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local/layman/roslin /usr/portage/local/layman/eclipse /usr/local/initng-portage /usr/local/portage/gfxboot_overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl aiglx alsa apache2 bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups curl dbus directfb divx dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd fam fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg finger firefox flac fortran ftp fuse gd gdbm glibc-omitfp glitz gmedia gmp gpm gtk guile hal hddtemp iconv ipv6 irc isdnlog java javascript jpeg json kde kickoff live lua lzo mad mhash midi ming mmx mmxext mng mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nemesi new-login nls nptl nptlonly ntpl ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pertty php png posix pppd pvr python qt3 qt4 quicktime rar readline real realmedia reflection rss samba sdl session soap sound spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg svga symlink tcpd tga theora tidy tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode urandom usb v4l v4l2 vcd vim vim-syntax visualization vorbis wifi win32codecs winbind wmp wxwindows x264 x86 xcomposite xforms xml xorg xrandr xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INITNG_PLUGINS="also bash_launcher chdir chroot conflict cpout critical ctrlaltdel daemon_clean debug_commands envparser find fmon fstat history idleprobe initctl interactive iparser last limit lockfile logfile netdev netprobe ngc4 ngcs nge pause provide reload renice rlparser simple_launcher stcmd stdout suid syncron syslog sysreq unneeded" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="sv sv_SE" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

$ lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge

00:08.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)

00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1950 Pro (Primary) (PCIE) (rev 9a)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1950 Pro (Secondary) (PCIE) (rev 9a)
```

$ dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 (root@gentoo-mikael) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #7 Fri Dec 7 08:48:44 CET 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff8000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 262128) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   262128

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   262128

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 255 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32497 pages, LIFO batch:7

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000FA9C0, 0014 (r0 AMI   )

ACPI: RSDT 3FFF0000, 002C (r1 AMIINT VIA_K7         10 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 3FFF0030, 0081 (r1 AMIINT VIA_K7         11 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT 3FFF0120, 332F (r1    VIA   VIA_K7     1000 MSFT  100000D)

ACPI: FACS 3FFF8000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 3FFF00C0, 0054 (r1 AMIINT VIA_K7          9 MSFT       97)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order.  Total pages: 260081

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb2 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:gentoo-blue console=tty1 quiet udev

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1356.332 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty1] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1027104k/1048512k available (3137k kernel code, 20648k reserved, 740k data, 196k init, 131008k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffe9000 - 0xfffff000   (  88 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04cc000 - 0xc04fd000   ( 196 kB)

      .data : 0xc0410747 - 0xc04c9764   ( 740 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0410747   (3137 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=22, HWalign=32, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2714.07 BogoMIPS (lpj=1357037)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP stepping 02

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 1c20)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdaf1, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 0400-040f claimed by vt8235 SMB

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: dfe00000-dfefffff

  PREFETCH window: bfd00000-dfcfffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Freeing initrd memory: 7182k freed

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1197033719.673:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.2-r2 (2007/01/15) Phillip Lougher

fuse init (API version 7.8)

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Dec  7 2007 08:31:33) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Dec  7 2007 08:32:24) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

uvesafb: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. RV57001.00, RV57001.00, 01.00, OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS(C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. RV57001.00, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:a2e8

uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ca370, set palette = c00ca42c

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 75 Hz, hf = 80 kHz, clk = 130 MHz

uvesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=3276

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'gentoo-blue'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 16384k, total 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 2.88M AMI BIOS

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A]: no GSI

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST340810A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6L160P0, ATA DISK drive

hda: selected mode 0x45

hdb: selected mode 0x46

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY DVD RW DW-Q30A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

hdc: selected mode 0x42

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 320173056 sectors (163928 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19929/255/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 12

PCI: setting IRQ 12 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 12, io mem 0xdfffff00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 5, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-2

input: Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v0.01 Keyboard [Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-2

JFS: nTxBlock = 8084, nTxLock = 64678

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'gentoo-blue'

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

orinoco 0.15 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

orinoco_pci 0.15 (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

eth0: Hardware identity 8013:0000:0001:0000

eth0: Station identity  001f:0006:0001:0003

eth0: Firmware determined as Intersil 1.3.6

eth0: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth0: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth0: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth0: MAC address 00:09:5B:2F:89:FB

eth0: Station name "Prism  I"

eth0: ready

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input6

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

eth0: orinoco_pci at 0000:00:08.0

agpgart: Detected VIA KT400/KT400A/KT600 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x6104

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 16024k swap on /dev/hdb1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:16024k

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'gentoo-blue'

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

eth0: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

eth0: New link status: Connected (0001)

eth0: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

eth0: New link status: Connected (0001)

eth0: New link status: AP Out of Range (0004)

eth0: New link status: AP In Range (0005)

eth0: New link status: AP Changed (0003)

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 928 MBytes.

[fglrx] ASYNCIO init succeed!

[fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.43.2 [Nov  9 2007] on minor 0

[fglrx] Disable PAT

[fglrx] asyncIODestroy finished!

[fglrx] module unloaded - fglrx 8.43.2 [Nov  9 2007] on minor 0

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 928 MBytes.

[fglrx] ASYNCIO init succeed!

[fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.43.2 [Nov  9 2007] on minor 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[fglrx] IRQ_MGR is disabled untill GART_CACHABLE memory will be implemented<6>[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000312 (selected caps)

eth0: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

eth0: New link status: Connected (0001)

eth0: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

hermes @ f9886000: Timeout waiting for command 0x0021 completion.

hermes @ f9886000: Error -16 issuing command 0x0011.

hermes @ f9886000: Error -16 issuing command 0x0021.

hermes @ f9886000: Error -16 issuing command 0x0002.

eth0: Unable to disable port while reconfiguring card

eth0: Resetting instead...

eth0: New link status: Connected (0001)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:08.0 disabled

orinoco 0.15 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

orinoco_pci 0.15 (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: Hardware identity 8013:0000:0001:0000

eth0: Station identity  001f:0006:0001:0003

eth0: Firmware determined as Intersil 1.3.6

eth0: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth0: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth0: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth0: MAC address 00:09:5B:2F:89:FB

eth0: Station name "Prism  I"

eth0: ready

eth0: orinoco_pci at 0000:00:08.0

eth0: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

eth0: New link status: Connected (0001)

eth0: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

eth0: New link status: Connected (0001)

eth0: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

eth0: New link status: Connected (0001)

eth0: Information frame lost.

eth0: Information frame lost.

eth0: Information frame lost.

eth0: Information frame lost.

eth0: Information frame lost.

eth0: Information frame lost.

eth0: Information frame lost.

eth0: Information frame lost.

eth0: Information frame lost.

eth0: Information frame lost.

printk: 23 messages suppressed.

eth0: Information frame lost.

printk: 47 messages suppressed.

eth0: Information frame lost.

printk: 16 messages suppressed.

eth0: Information frame lost.

printk: 15 messages suppressed.

eth0: Information frame lost.

printk: 20 messages suppressed.

eth0: Information frame lost.

printk: 9 messages suppressed.

eth0: Information frame lost.

printk: 16 messages suppressed.

eth0: Information frame lost.

printk: 118 messages suppressed.

eth0: Information frame lost.

printk: 224 messages suppressed.

eth0: Information frame lost.

printk: 35 messages suppressed.

eth0: Information frame lost.

eth0: New link status: AP Changed (0003)

eth0: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

eth0: New link status: Connected (0001)

eth0: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

eth0: New link status: Connected (0001)

eth0: New link status: AP Out of Range (0004)

eth0: New link status: AP In Range (0005)
```

Last four lines are after i reconnected (iwconfig, dhcpcd to connect)

----------

## Abraxas

What does your /etc/conf.d/net look like?  Are you using Networkmanager?

----------

## aualin

No, i dont use NetworkManager, i tried it, but it didn't help.

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "iwconfig" )

essid_eth0="********_wireless"

key_********_wireless="s:************. enc open"

mode_eth0="managed"
```

(all the *'s is to hide password, etc. it is still exactly the same number of * as letters)

----------

## aualin

Nobody knows the answer to this?

----------

## aualin

Can this be a hardware problem?

----------

## aualin

this is starting to go on my nerves...

someone please help!!!

i guess i switch to ubuntu if no one got a answer...

----------

